# X-Games BMX Motobike



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Iv'e been seeing these advertised a lot on ESPN lately. Do people actually buy and jump these bikes? You can get them for $149.00 at your local Wal Mart. Looks like a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I call it a heavy ass and useless bike meant for kids that just want to look cool.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

there's a pic on RM of a guy hitting a big set on one of those as a joke...


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

Haha! The bb is on the chainstay.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I used to work part time at Canadian Tire as the bike builder. They had very similar bikes, only difference being geared... Those bikes, along with being a heavy pos, take FOREVER to assemble. They wouldn't even fit my stand.

Worst. Bike. Ever.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Lollapalooza said:


> Haha! The bb is on the chainstay.


hey, yeah, I thought the exact same thing, hahahaha....

man, you know if ESPN puts their name behind it, it means it RIPS!!! well, rips you off for a huge profit, that's just about it....

post pics of that dude running a line on one. 

actually, the thing reminded me at first of this... although, I'd actually LOVE to have one of these.








would be so fun... the thing only weighs 99lbs!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

xray said:


> I used to work part time at Canadian Tire as the bike builder. They had very similar bikes, only difference being geared... Those bikes, along with being a heavy pos, take FOREVER to assemble. They wouldn't even fit my stand.
> 
> Worst. Bike. Ever.


I bet.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

my friend bout one while his bike was being fixed
it was awsome to ride aroubd on and do stupis **** on


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

this is raw


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i neeed that bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> this is raw


haha, niiiice. thanks for putting it up. reminds me a bit of sanjay launching that road bike...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ha, you can buy them at sportchek, and yes they are p.o.s, but hella fun to rip around the store in (after close, i worked there), fun bikes, super squishy, but no......they are dumb ideas for kids who wanna look like they are riding a moto


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I want to get one and ride it around Ray's.

Hmmmmm, with Wal-mart's return policy.........


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll put up my same response from RM...

That bike makes me sick. I can't believe they try to push that on the kids... I mean, how are they going to learn to ride on that thing? It's like saying "Hey, kids, here's an official NBA basketball... it's Nerf, so it doesn't bounce... but, buy it and you'll learn the skills to make it to the NBA." :madmax: 

Yeah, it sounds beefy, but that's the problem, I think. You've got 8 year old kids riding that around. There is no way they'll be able to learn to jump or do tricks on it.  

I like the X-Games, but they can kiss my a$$ for putting their name on that thing... :skep:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Did that bike survive the jump? With a gap like that, it looks like it would snap the thing in two LOL!!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

You'd be surprised what you can learn to ride on. My first bike was a Murry Silver Streak got it for Christmas when I was 5. Your basic bananna seat/tall riser bars bike. I learned to ride off ledges properly, jumping, bunny hopping and more on that bike. I didn't know what a good bike was, but I was riding and I was happy. My parents thought that I didn't take care of it originally, but I was willing to work on it and buy parts for it with my allowance. I even had it welded when I noticed that I had crack it near the headtube. It died a few months later when I completely snapped the front end off, I was probably 9. Next I moved to a Huffy Scout MTB, my friends had em and MTBs were popular. I rode the hell out of that thing for a couple years. I discovered "good" bikes when I was thirteen.

I'm still amazed by beginner kids at the skatepark with crappy bikes and Chicago bars. Those kids got balls.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> You'd be surprised what you can learn to ride on. My first bike was a Murry Silver Streak got it for Christmas when I was 5. Your basic bananna seat/tall riser bars bike. I learned to ride off ledges properly, jumping, bunny hopping and more on that bike. I didn't know what a good bike was, but I was riding and I was happy. My parents thought that I didn't take care of it originally, but I was willing to work on it and buy parts for it with my allowance. I even had it welded when I noticed that I had crack it near the headtube. It died a few months later when I completely snapped the front end off, I was probably 9. Next I moved to a Huffy Scout MTB, my friends had em and MTBs were popular. I rode the hell out of that thing for a couple years. I discovered "good" bikes when I was thirteen.
> 
> I'm still amazed by beginner kids at the skatepark with crappy bikes and Chicago bars. Those kids got balls.


Yeah, I know what you're saying. Riding anything is better than not riding. But, I'm guessing even your Murry wasn't even close to as heavy as this beast (says the shipping weight is 56 lbs). If it didn't have the X-Games logo on it, I wouldn't have as much of a problem with it. It gives the impression that buying this bike will somehow make you be like the X-Games athletes.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

It's probably some kind of dimensional weight. Shipping companies calculate a size-weight on larger boxes. Riding one in Wal-mart I'd put its weight in the mid 30s.

P.S. Wal-mart employees give weird looks to someone in their 30s trying to ride manuals on a kids bikes down there isles.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

That thing needs a single crown 66 and a rear air shok and it might be fun !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> That thing needs a single crown 66 and a rear air shok and it might be fun !


SC SHIVER!!


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

ihatemybike said:


> It's probably some kind of dimensional weight. Shipping companies calculate a size-weight on larger boxes. Riding one in Wal-mart I'd put its weight in the mid 30s.


The ones I've assembled... i'd give them low 40's. Definitely not 56, but still heavy as hell.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Was at Wal-Mart yesterday and was riding one in the isles, again. Rode over to the bathroom scales and got on one of the nice digital ones. Bike figured out to be 45.4 lbs.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ihatemybike said:


> Was at Wal-Mart yesterday and was riding one in the isles, again. Rode over to the bathroom scales and got on one of the nice digital ones. Bike figured out to be 45.4 lbs.


Man that's heavier tahn a lot of DH rigs. I'd never ride that!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Man that's heavier tahn a lot of DH rigs. I'd never ride that!


would you ride it if it weighed 19? probably not... regardless of poundage...

but, I hear it's one bad performer with out those restrictive fenders, maybe you can throw a rooster tail on the burn out. or, oh wait.. my bad, that was a bunk rumor spread on the net, the ENTIRE BIKE is made out fenders!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

You must be new school. My old Standard STA used to weigh pretty close to that, but then the Tuff Wheels, moped tires, and 4 pegs didn't help the weight any. I could still bunny hop on top of picnic tables.

I still think I'm going to do the buy/return thing at Walmart next time CFR goes to Ray's.


----------

